# BMW Motorrad USA Announces Pricing for 2018 R nineT Urban G/S



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Motorrad USA is pleased to announce that the 2018 Model Year R nineT Urban G/S - due to arrive in dealer showrooms by -June - will have a Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Base Price of $12,995.00 (plus a $495.00 destination fee).

Inspired by BMW's 1980 R 80 G/S, the BMW R nineT Urban G/S is a contemporary rendition of a legendary classic enduro, right down to its red, white and blue BMW Motorsport colors and classic styling. Like BMW's flagship Heritage model - the R nineT - the Urban G/S features a potent, air/oil-cooled boxer engine with a capacity of 1,170 cc and an output of 81 kW (110 hp).

*Standard Features (vs. the BMW R nineT) include:*

19" front wheel (optional off-road tires)
Headlight fairing + high front fender
Higher handlebars, more upright
Extended spring travel (4.9"/5.5" vs. 4.7"/4.7")
Enduro footrests
One-piece seat
Painted steel tank, traditional forks/gaiters, cast wheels, single tailpipe, Single speedometer
*Factory Options:*

Hand-brushed Aluminum Fuel Tank with sanded weld: $950 MSRP
Hand-brushed Aluminum Fuel Tank with visible weld: $850 MSRP
Chrome Exhaust: $150 MSRP
Heated Grips: $250 MSRP
Anti-Theft Alarm: $395 MSRP
Off-Road Tires: $0
Automatic Stability Control: $400 MSRP
Cross Spoke Wheels: $500 MSRP
Low Seat: $0
*Color*

Light White (w/ motorsport-blue accents and red seat): $0


----------

